# Havanese rescue - Burlington County Animal Shelter



## scottyce (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sure some of you have heard about this puppy mill bust:
State Police: Shamong woman charged with animal cruelty after 130 live dogs, 44 deceased found on property - News - Burlington County Times - Westampton, NJ

So my gf and I had been thinking about getting our Havanese, Chester a playmate and when we saw this, we knew we had to try to get one of the dogs. Long story short, the Burlington County Animal Shelter received about 15-20 and only 9 were available for adoption come yesterday at 12pm (when they were first available for adoption to the public), my GF and I got there a few hours early and there were already 7 people ahead of us. In the end, we got lucky and adopted a female Havanese dog (mom, that was used for breeding as her nipples were still hanging) and named her Penny. She's adjusting well so far and Chester really likes her. Poor thing, probably never saw the day of light and def did not know how to be a dog or play like one. She's got such a sweet temperament and is starting to play a little today. Wanted to share this story bc we love Havanese dogs!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! Lucky you and lucky her!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations to you and to Penny. What a sweet face! Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Awesome! That just was just a few minutes from us! Just awful. I heard they had to teach the dogs to play. So sad but glad Penny has someone to love her forever!

Sent from my SM-T813 using Tapatalk


----------



## pete/olive (Oct 29, 2018)

My Olive seems to have some sort of an allergy I don't know what to do for her? anyone have scratching problems with there kids?


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

pete/olive said:


> My Olive seems to have some sort of an allergy I don't know what to do for her? anyone have scratching problems with there kids?


Scarlett began itching soon after we brought her home. After months of trying to figure it out (changing food, shampoo etc) I had her tested. Came back with 29 allergens so now I know what I can feed her and things to eliminate around the house. (I thought chicken was one of the allergens but it was not. However soy is and most chickens are fed soy so I am careful to find out the source of the food and what it is fed)


----------



## pete/olive (Oct 29, 2018)

What kind of test did they do? My Olive itches mostly on the middle of her back and some on her sides and top of her head. we make her food usually ground chicken and beef with vegetables broccoli kale green beans etc, I hate seeing her uncomfortable. thank you!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

My vet uses Spectrum labs. It was a blood test.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pete/olive said:


> What kind of test did they do? My Olive itches mostly on the middle of her back and some on her sides and top of her head. we make her food usually ground chicken and beef with vegetables broccoli kale green beans etc, I hate seeing her uncomfortable. thank you!


Please be aware that an imbalanced, home cooked diet can cause nutritional deficiencies that lead to itchy skin. Home cooked can be great if it is nutritionally balanced. But most people need to work with a nutritionist to make sure that is the case. Just mixing some meat and veggie together doesn't make a balanced diet. I'm not saying that's what you are doing... but considering that you are having a problem, I thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

I loved this rescue story, thank you for sharing.


----------

